# california king snake escape



## aluras (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,,
I had an escape of a banana cal king snake, (today I think) I went to check up on the little guy and he is GONE. He is about 2 feet long maybe, so he is still pretty small....My question is: does anyone have any ideas as to where I could find him? like places he may try to hide? I looked all around his tank, under the couch, and behind some cabnits,,,,any ideas or happy ending stories would really help.....Thanks so much, 
~Aaron:8o


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Apr 20, 2009)

Check every little nook and cranny.

We've had three escapes that turned out just fine, and one that didn't go so well (you don't have cats, do you?). One of the escapes was a corn hatchling, smaller than your little one. Hope you find the little guy curled up somewhere safe and cozy. We found our little one in another room, hiding in a tiny empty box.


----------



## aluras (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for making me feel a bit better,,,And no I dont have cats. I have a small dog,,,but I think she would either ignore it or run away.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 20, 2009)

My cal banded escaped recently thanks to kitty.  Found him across the house behind my TV stand


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

IF you know, how long has it been gone?

I have found them all over the place, and really far from the tank, even outside.

Look in cool, dampish places like the bathroom or kitchen . . .

All kings are escape ARTISTS, and need very secure enclosures . . .

I had a hatchling escape once, before it even got its first meal . . . found it about 4 months later, and it was BIGGER than the ones I was taking care of . . . go figure!

Another place I have found smaller escapees is the tracks of open windows- no doubt tryin to get outside!

Also, just from my experience, you oughtta cover all the heating/ac vents and ducts . . .

They CAN climb . . .


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 20, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> IF you know, how long has it been gone?
> 
> I have found them all over the place, and really far from the tank, even outside.
> 
> ...


It sucks even more when your vents are on the floor. Lost a snake that way.  Found the tiniest opening that I didn't notice until too late.


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> It sucks even more when your vents are on the floor. Lost a snake that way.  Found the tiniest opening that I didn't notice until too late.


I keep a sheet of plastic taped over the vent in the room just because of this, thats why I mentioned it . . .


----------



## evil_educator (Apr 21, 2009)

i hope you find it soon. my cali king escaped the first day it arrived at my place. i eventually found it at my balcony.


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 21, 2009)

Try putting some towels and/or cardboard down around the house. If it comes out to explore at night it might decide to hide under there and you can easily find it. I had a naughty sand boa that escaped a few times and I always found her in the bathroom under the mat!
Good luck!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, a couple of nights ago I was in my bedroom and I noticed my cat looking in the corner behind the door to the bathroom. All of a sudden I see this Cal King head stick out from under the door. I looked in my Rubbermaid and noticed that I had left one of the lock handles unlocked and that I was missing my snake. Not anymore though   He had his fun taking a cruise and the cat was just curious. No harm done.

David


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 22, 2009)

This is kind of funny...

A couple years ago I was working at a pet store and a baby corn snake escaped its enclosure.  We found it the same day all the way on the other side of the store trying to get in the feeder mouse enclosure!!!  It was waaaaaay too small to eat a feeder mouse and I'm sure it was pure coincidence that it ended up over there, but it was quite a sight!  :drool: 

I hope you find yours.


----------



## Diggy415 (Apr 22, 2009)

i just so happen to be adopting a king here in a few hours from ppl who said it escaped for 6mnths and is a 1/4 size of it's size, will share pic's when i get it, the owner asked if i was going to feed it to my other snakes and i told her NO!!  that's why i raise feeders.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 22, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> This is kind of funny...
> 
> A couple years ago I was working at a pet store and a baby corn snake escaped its enclosure.  We found it the same day all the way on the other side of the store trying to get in the feeder mouse enclosure!!!  It was waaaaaay too small to eat a feeder mouse and I'm sure it was pure coincidence that it ended up over there, but it was quite a sight!  :drool:
> 
> I hope you find yours.


Happened twice (give or take a few hundred) times at Petco.  First time, I found a rather large baby corn snake (about 3 times the size of when they are shipped to us) in the small animal room.  Second time, corn snake got into the anole cage and ate one...or two   He was just chilling in the corner of the habitat waiting for the next feeding.


----------



## OldHag (Apr 22, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Happened twice (give or take a few hundred) times at Petco.  First time, I found a rather large baby corn snake (about 3 times the size of when they are shipped to us) in the small animal room.  Second time, corn snake got into the anole cage and ate one...or two   He was just chilling in the corner of the habitat waiting for the next feeding.


I had a rubber boa (he was houdini reincarnated, Im sure of it) escape once. We found him a week later trying to eat our cat!!! He was striking at the cat and the cat would back up, and the little guy would crawl forward and strike again. Funniest thing Ive ever seen!! Good thing it was our cat that was so mellow he didnt have the energy to assault anything.

As to where to find your Kingsnake.. Ive always found escaped snakes at night... crawling next to walls. I would wander around your house a few times every night.. I bet it will show up.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 23, 2009)

OldHag said:


> I had a rubber boa (he was houdini reincarnated, Im sure of it) escape once. We found him a week later trying to eat our cat!!! He was striking at the cat and the cat would back up, and the little guy would crawl forward and strike again. Funniest thing Ive ever seen!! Good thing it was our cat that was so mellow he didnt have the energy to assault anything.
> 
> As to where to find your Kingsnake.. Ive always found escaped snakes at night... crawling next to walls. I would wander around your house a few times every night.. I bet it will show up.


Haha yeah.  The corn snake I had recaptured from the small animal room I dubbed Puff the Magic Corn Snake because two hours later he escaped a different enclosure.  He was really an artist.


----------



## Ritzman (Apr 24, 2009)

I had an escapee that I found underneath the refrigerator. 
I was going out of town for a week, went to go give him water and noticed he was gone. A 3ft Ball python. Looked and looked and looked but couldn't find him. Then I noticed one of the cats looking at the bottom of the fridge. Whew!
Just look EVERYWHERE is what I'm getting at.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Apr 24, 2009)

My cali banded is constantly getting out and leaving no trace as to how it got out or where it went. So far nothing too bad worst was lost in the car eventually found it in the glove box. A few of my BPs get out every now and then usually not too far away. worst time with that my adult male found its way into one of my sharps containers :wall: Ive found snakes in my shoes dresser drawers I even had one make its way back into its tank


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Apr 24, 2009)

I tell this story all the time, but I still find it funny and IMO I've got you all beat.

I've had one escape and one escape only, and it was the one I first found out about when I woke up at the crack of dawn on a Saturday with a cold, unhappy baby ball python in bed with me.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I tell this story all the time, but I still find it funny and IMO I've got you all beat.
> 
> I've had one escape and one escape only, and it was the one I first found out about when I woke up at the crack of dawn on a Saturday with a cold, unhappy baby ball python in bed with me.



But Mushroom, you did not tell us if you enjoyed it :wall:     

David


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Apr 25, 2009)

It wasn't like that, he was underage!  

Seriouspost:
I was actually really ticked off at the time, it was finals week. Little jerk was lucky I put him back in his tank instead of throwing him at it.  On the other hand, I guess I was lucky he wasted his escape attempt hiding in my sheets for warmth instead of wandering into the rest of the apartment...where my other roommates and their little fluffy pets lived. Hah, that would have gone well, I'm sure.


----------

